# Timothy Dwight - THEOLOGY: Explained and Defended (4 volume set)



## Mayflower (May 23, 2005)

New from solid ground :
http://www.solid-ground-books.com/detail_343.asp?flag=1#load

Timothy Dwight (1752-1817) was the grandson of Jonathan Edwards. He was both brilliant and godly. This is the first volume in his Magnum Opus: THEOLOGY: EXPLAINED & DEFENDED in a Series of Sermons.

Volume One contains 38 sermons on the Existence, Attributes, Decrees and Works of God. Each sermon stands complete in itself, but they together exalt the glory of God in a way intended to humble and bless.


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 31, 2005)

Has anyone yet read this work of T. Dwight ? Like you Webmaster, Chris or Andrew ? I thought that this would be a great theological work ? Or has anyone it yet on CD ?

[Edited on 11-9-2005 by Mayflower]


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 9, 2005)

If someone knows something about these works, please let me know ?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 9, 2005)

I admit, I haven't read Timothy Dwight at all. His publishing is so new, I don't even own it.


----------

